# Buying Gateway 3DS - UAE Friendly Store / Delivery



## Maz7006 (Dec 14, 2014)

Hello everyone, been a while lot of new faces around here 

Quick question (mainly aimed at the UAE/Middle East people here); where did you get your Gateway / do you know where i can get one? 

Want to ship one in, looking for a good website that ships internationally and especially here (Lebanon in my case)

I may just end up setting a PO box in USA and get it shipped in from there if all else fails.

(tracking number is a must)

Thanks !


----------



## MrStoni (Dec 15, 2014)

Hi

I just got my gateway from

http://www.gateway-3ds.eu/

The delivery was very fast. I ordered it on Thursday and it came today (Monday) 2 workdays basically. If they ship to your location, i would use them. The downside is, that they only accept bank transfer SEPA and no credit card or paypal.

Hope this helped

Edit:

I just checked. I could NOT choose Lebanon as my shipping location. You may want to contact them thought. Maybe you'll be lucky.

Edit2:

http://arabwaseet.com/nintendo-esho...-ltshghyl-al-eab-alkwby-ela-3ds-w-3ds-xl.html

or

http://gamenation.cc/?Plink=Art&id=12057


----------



## Maz7006 (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks for the input. Problem is the price on arabwaseet translates to 160$ USD !!

Game nation seems too shady for my liking

I guess ill have one shipped in from the US. It will still be cheaper and faster. 

Thanks for the reply


----------



## NBA Mj (Jan 18, 2015)

Maz7006, please check your inbox


----------



## greeeed (Jan 18, 2015)

Fro me, I bought it from www.yeahgeek.com

Though I didn't received it yet because I used cheapest "register" airmail since I am not in hurry.
(N3DS user)


----------



## NBA Mj (Jan 20, 2015)

I have a bunch here in UAE, Abu Dhabi in case anyone wanted one


----------

